# Hawaii



## Roots317 (Jan 21, 2013)

Me and a few friends are thinking about moving out to hawaii and doing a small primitive living group out there, anyone know of what the best islands are for wilderness squatting? Something that isn't tourist hiker central would be nice.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Jan 21, 2013)

kauai


----------



## iamwhatiam (Jan 21, 2013)

be careful where you go. the locals here don't take kindly to mainlanders squatting on their land


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Jan 21, 2013)

I dig your occupation iamwhatiam. they got a lot of the mind openers over there? and most people don't like out of staters squatting anywhere


----------



## scatwomb (Jan 21, 2013)

iamwhatiam said:


> be careful where you go. the locals here don't take kindly to mainlanders squatting on their land


 
this is true.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Jan 21, 2013)

roots, you are going to want to camp somewhere on or very near the coast as the ocean will provide much if not most of your food supply, but also near fresh running drinking water. there are many different fish (start learning them and their habits as there are different methods, time of day, habitat where best to catch them...i.e. humuhumunukunukuapua'a -the state fish - you can actually catch by hand underwater by chasing them into a reef hole where they play dead, then you can just pull them out by their tails) and also some varieties of seaweed that are pretty tasty (ogo is my favorite). also eels, sea urchin, and opihi (a kind of limpet). don't even think about fucking with the turtles or seals - they are protected. there are kukui nut trees which are everywhere that the ancient hawaiians used for food, dye, candles, to hunt fish with, etc... also indian almond i think grows on beaches. coconut trees, avocado, guava, lilikoi, and mango are the most common fruit trees you'll find in the wild. there are lots of feral pigs on all the islands. i know there's wild goat on kauai at least and deer on molokai island. also, there is a big feral cat problem here so if you're not adverse to eating cat. also plenty rat and mongoose too.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Jan 21, 2013)

that being said...i thought kauai would be best, because there are already some people living primitively (or near it) in Kalalau Valley. it's remote (an 11 mile hike in) with no roads to it, so the police/rangers don't go there often. there are some other posts about kalalau on here if you're interested.
--------------------
foget Oahu, too many people.
--------------------
never been to Lanai, but most of the island is owned by this billionaire and mostly just expensive hotels on it.
--------------------
Molokai has a small population, but its a small island. the only place you could get away with living primitively might be on the north shore, but its pretty remote and hard to get there and also there are some families up in some of those valleys that got pot growin operations goin, and you'd probably get shot and killed if you're found explorin around there.
--------------------
Maui might be doable. Forget about the westside, you'll get run out of there. You might be able to do it around Hana...pretty remote out there. There are tons of hikers and people goin out there tho, but perhaps you could go deep enough to find somewhere to not get bothered. i don't know, i haven't spent much time there.
--------------------
Ni'ihau and Koolawe you're not even allowed to go on, so thats out of the question.
--------------------
On the Big Island - Waipio Valley and that area looks nice, but there are people practically homesteading back there and you WILL get run off. the only other place would be out in the Puna District somewhere, but then again you'll probably get run off by pot growers/local thugs there. you might however be able to hookup with one of the eco-villages there that would be sympathetic to your cause.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Like I said, you'll want to be near fresh water AND by the ocean. So I'd say Kalalau really is your best bet. And then Hana area in Maui would be second. Remember, you need permits to "legally" camp anywhere so thats why Kalalau would be best - the rangers only go in once or twice a year to check. Otherwise, local fisherman are gonna be pissed your setting up camp in their local fishing spot, or the DLNR/police will see your camp and arrest you, or local thugs are gonna see a bunch of haole hippies on the beach and cause problems for you. Just my two-cents tho!


----------



## Clinicdumpsterdiving (Jan 22, 2013)

fuck all that..


----------



## iamwhatiam (Jan 23, 2013)

altho, maybe if you hiked far enough north along the coast from Waipio Bay, maybe you could find somewhere with beach access. but i wouldn't try it anywhere near there


----------

